# 8ft Trampoline & Encl. was €250 now €150



## Smashbox (3 Apr 2009)

In Smyths Toystore, 8 foot Trampoline and Enclosure 

Was €249.99
Now €149.99
Save €100

[broken link removed]


Can't see an exp. date though


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 Apr 2009)

Good spot, Smashbox. We got one (8 ft also) in B&Q at the end of last summer and they'd reduced it to €100. The usual end of summer clear out. They're great-not just for kids! 

Bouncing on it made me realise that, deep in my subconscious, is the scar caused by not being able to have one as a child. Like the Raleigh Chopper that my parents couldn't afford to buy me. 

Know the name of any good therapist...........?


----------



## Smashbox (3 Apr 2009)

Yep, her name is... Smashbox!!!

I love trampoline-ing. Looking at the price of a net replacement, you might be better off going for a new trampoline rather than just the net (as per another post).


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 Apr 2009)

Must contact you to book in for a few sessions. Therapy, not trampolining! 

When I assembled it, I put it in the centre of the back garden but when I started using it, I moved it closer to the house so that our next door neighbours wouldn't see me. 

Should I book an extra therapy session for that?


----------



## Smashbox (3 Apr 2009)

I think so. We will need to talk all about your childhood...

Now lexy, come sit on my knee..


----------



## S.L.F (3 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I think so. We will need to talk all about your childhood...
> 
> Now lexy, come sit on my knee..


 
If you've seen Lex up close like I have you'd know not to let him onto your knee.


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> If you've seen Lex up close like I have you'd know not to let him onto your knee.


 
Dammit, S.L.F., how could you? And things were going so well with Smashbox!


----------



## Smashbox (3 Apr 2009)

S.L.F said:


> If you've seen Lex up close like I have you'd know not to let him onto your knee.


 
Haha that made me laugh so much.. great timing as always SLF


----------



## S.L.F (3 Apr 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Dammit, S.L.F., how could you? And things were going so well with Smashbox!


 
Trust me I'm doing you a favour here...


----------



## Smashbox (4 Apr 2009)

Thanks SLF, you always do look out for me.... not..


----------



## Smashbox (5 Apr 2009)

Was in B&Q today and there was a B&Q own brand trampoline and enclosure on sale for €116, so even better saving to be had for anyone looking for one.


----------

